# Gen Con 2013 Coverage



## ephealy (Jul 18, 2013)

This is really a non-Kickstarter, but it's crowdfunding, so Morrus said I should post about it here...

*Gamerati is hoping you'll help us upgrade some camera equipment before Gen Con next month.*

We're hoping you enjoy the videos and photos we post.

Here's the photos we took at PaizoCon 2013: *http://bit.ly/paizocon2013*

Here's the playlist on GameratiTV where we collected some of the videos we worked on at Gen Con 2012: http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD76696F6E4786E0C

Some very generous publishers have kicked in some products for us to give to donors - your $25 will net you a $306 Swag Bag right now.

I hope you'll check it out.

And if you can't help, maybe you'll tell a friend (or three)...


----------



## darjr (Jul 18, 2013)

Could a group donate towards that $100 for the ENies booth?


----------



## ephealy (Jul 18, 2013)

darjr said:


> Could a group donate towards that $100 for the ENies booth?



Sure. Why not.

Just make sure you all let me know what you're up to: ephealy@gamerati.com


----------

